
Trevor Baylis, inventor of the wind-up radio, obituary - oldcynic
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/05/trevor-baylis-obituary
======
zubairq
I met Trevor years ago at the barbican inventors fair. A true entrepreneur and
an amazing person!

